

A Law Apple Would Like to Break - maratd
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/25/business/apple-confronts-the-law-of-large-numbers-common-sense.html

======
lurker17
The author was thinking of

<http://www.investopedia.com/terms/l/lawoflargenumbers.asp>

but confused it with:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_large_numbers>

Apple has no need to grow its market cap forever. It could pay dividends from
revenues.

